# Is this true? As opposed to...



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone said, "Regardless of TSH levels, if you have elevated antibodies to your thyroid which are outside the normal range, your thyroid IS BEING DESTROYED. Hashimoto's is autoimmune and a lifelong disease for which you must take medicine or suffer the consequences, which can include death and dementia. It should never be taken lightly. More physicians and patients need to be aware of these new ranges and the seriousness of Hashimoto's disease."

So... My question is -- when hormones are given that get your levels to a correct amount (a good place) and you still feel terrible, since you're being treated and all your labs look great, does that mean that your thyroid is now NOT being destroyed?


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd like to know too.
I'm taking a guess....a wild guess  that if you are feeling GOOD, then things must be fairly balanced in your body - therefore inflammation should be low - therefore = less damage to your thyroid?
Seems logical doesn't it?
BUT....if you feel terrible, regardless of what the darn numbers say, then there has to be cause to think that all is not well within your body.
???


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

All I can speak to is my personal experience - once I want onto anti thyroid med's my TPO antibodies shot up significantly - could have been coincidence in where I was in the Graves process or the anti thyroid med's - I'm not sure.

My surgeon DX'd me with hashitoxicosis after the surgery due to the bad condition my thyroid was in. As I type this it just dawned on me that the majority of my time on anti thyroid med's I was kept in hypo range on my labs - hmmm.



> when hormones are given that get your levels to a correct amount (a good place) and you still feel terrible, since you're being treated and all your labs look great, does that mean that your thyroid is now NOT being destroyed?


If you still feel poorly then your labs are not in a good place - if your thyroid labs FT-3, FT-4 are in the 1/2 to 3/4 range and you are feeling poorly then you need to have addl testing done - Ferritin, B-12, vit D would be good starting point.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Swimmer said:


> So... My question is -- when hormones are given that get your levels to a correct amount (a good place) and you still feel terrible, since you're being treated and all your labs look great, does that mean that your thyroid is now NOT being destroyed?


If you still feel terrible despite your labs looking great, it seems likely to me that your antibodies are still at work. (Or were antibodies labs included in the "labs look great" results?)


----------

